# الجزء الاول من منتجاتي



## وجن عمري (8 مارس 2010)

:sm3:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهــم إن كان رزقي في الســماء فــــأنزله،وإن كان في الأرض فأخــــرجه،وإن كان بعيــدا فقـربه،وإن كان قـــريبا فيسره،وإن كان قليـلا فكثره وإن كان كـثيرا فباركلي فيه


كيفكم جميعا انا اليوم حبيت انزلكم جميع منتجاتي بموضوع واحد 
واي استفسار انا جاهزة
__________________________________
حافظة للحبوب و للكورن فلكس و المكسرات 


السعة 3.7 لتر 







____________________________________
ومنتجي الثاني رائع وعملي وهو علاقة الشنط

نحتار كثيرا اين نضع شنطنا في كل مكان نذهب اليه .....

الامر الذي يجعلنا نضعها الى جوارنا على الارض وقد تتعرض لكثير من التجريح 

والاتساخ... وقد نضعها على الطاولة.. ولكن الطاولة ستضيق... وقد 

نعلقها خلفنا على الكرسي.. فربما تسرق منا. وقد نضعها في حجرنا فيتكرر 

وقوعها عند اي حركة منا....

ولكن مع هذا المنتج الرائع الذكي سنتمكن من وضعها بأمان اينما كنا وتحت 

بصرنا وسمعنا.....

في المطعم... في المكتب...في الجامعة .. في الفصل,, في الحمام.. في اي مكان 

نكون فيه...

فلا داعي للحيرة بعد اليوم....

واليك الان صور لها ثم لاستعمالها...






طريقة الاستخدام 





_____________________________________________

الشباصة العجيبة


متوفرة عندي كمية من الشباصة الجديدة متعددة الاستخدامات لعمل احلي التسريحات السريعه والخفيفه 






__________________________________________________

سلال القهوة والشاي وصلت 


مع كل سلة حافظتين لفناجيل الشاي والقهوة

اسعار رائعة ومميزة

والجملة أسعار غير
ويوجد الكثير من النقشات المختلفة











__________________________________________________ ________

وصلت مكنسة الكيبورد لازالة الاتربة والاوساخ التي يصعب ازالتها 


تعمل المكنسة عن طريق USB






________________________________________________

مصفف الشعرالسرميك
يغنيك عن الاستشوار ويحافظ على شعرك من حرارة الاستشوار ومن التقصف 
صغير بحجم اليد 
ييمكن حمله داخل شنطة اليد 
يوفي بالغرض في السفر والمناسبات
المصفف السفري
المنتج الاصلى لشركة اوربت 
وضمان على السلعة سنة من الوكيلد






__________________________________________________

قلم تـآتـو الحواجب الاصلي

..اللون البني والاسود والاحمر والفوشي والاخضر فقط


فترة ثبات طويلة

يدوم لمدة اسبوعين

(يستخدم لصبغ ورسم الحواجب)
وكحل تحت العين
وقلم للشفايف
ورسم تاتو على الجسم


عباره عن جهتين
جهه تستخدم لرسم الحواجب
وجهه تستخدم لعمل تاتو للجسم
ويمكن عمل نقشات بالقلم بدل قلم الحنا







صناعة كورية ؛؛ نضمن بان منتجنا الاصلي ومن بلد المنشأ

__________________________________________________

قطاعةالعائلة ( اوربت ) لتقطيع جميع أنواع الخضار والفواكه للبيوت والمطاعم
عملية وسهلة الاستخدام والتنظيف

سرعة + نظافة
أجمل هدية لأمك لزوجتك لأختك 
مهمة جدا لكل أعزب حتى ما ينحرم من السلطة 
عليها ضمان لمدة سنة ضد الصدا من نفس شركة اوربت 
السعرمفاجئ






__________________________________________________ ____

كأس الكابتشينو العجيب 

- المحافظة على حرارة السائل الموجود 

-استخدامات كثيرة 
- شاي 
- كابتشينو 
- شاي عدني 
- والكثير الكثير من الاستخدامات في المشروبات .

- يعمل على بطاريات ( حجار )

وهذا اهم شيئ ليييشش؟؟؟ 
"""""
يمكن استخدامة في
-المكتب 
- السيارة 
- البر ( الخرجات البرية ) 
-اماكن العمل ...... الخ 

- سهل التنظيف 
- له غطاء محكم 
- مناسب الحجم 






_________________________________________________

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مناديل ازالة المناكير بروائح الفواكه 

بعيدا عن الروائح القوية 

سهولة مسح المناكير 

سهولة الحمل 





​


----------



## وجن عمري (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجزء الاول من منتجاتي*

سبحان الله


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ظ†طھط¬ط§طھظٹ*

ذ؛ذ½رڈذ³459BettCHAPAlteMemeFillStermastذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذ´FragEugeذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ؛ذ؟ذ¾ذ²ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ²ذ¾Philذ*ذ¾رپرپJohnTescذ*رڈذ·ذ ذگذ»ذµذ؛ذںذµر‚ذµMARVBourHellذ‍رپذ¸ذ؟ذ’ذ¸ذ´ذµذڑذ¾ذ·رŒGarnذ‍ذ³ذذ½DalyHollNichذ²رƒذ·ذ¾ShadSupeRhapAmenذ›ذذ؟رˆذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ¸ ذڑذذ½ذ´ذڑر€ذµذ¼Elseذ“ذµر€رپChanذ،ذذ²ذ¾Accaذڑر€ذ¸ر‡NichVerhذ’ذذ³ذذ¤ذ¾ذ¼ذ¸Onlyذ‘ذ¸ذ»ذ¸Begiذ*رƒذ±ذ¸ذ²ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ModoDiscذ،ذ²ذµر‚ LloyPrakذ؟ذ¾رپذ²ذ¯ر€ذ¾رˆرپذ»ذ¾ذ²SpenLoveرپذµر€ر‚Herbذ²ذ¾ذ´ذ¸CotoEzekذ،ر‚ذ¾ذ»PALIذںذ¾ذ´ذ¼Traiذںرƒذ¼ذ؟ذگر€ذ·رƒذ›ذ¾ر€ذذ‘ذµذ¸ذ½ ذ£ر…ذذ½ذ؛ذر€ذ¼Lloyذکذ»ذ»رژMarkذ¯ذ؛رƒذ½ر„ذذ»رŒDeepWillذ¢ذ¾ر‡ذ؛ذ¸ذ»ذ»رژMcBaDickMichذذ²ر‚ذ¾ZoneZoneZoneZoneVFBT WillZonediamZoneZonediamZoneholyذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneZoneZoneذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ZoneZoneZoneذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ر„ذر€ر„Epluذ¸ذ½ر‚ذµ XVIIZanuNVMTDeweFagoWindذ‘رƒذ؛ذ²8987ذگر€ر‚ذ¸JardXXXLNicoSQuiSonyذ·ذذ²ذ¾ذœذ¾رپذ؛(ذ±ذ¾ذ»Smooذ،ذ‌80Vali ذ؟ذذ·ذ»ذ؟ذ¾ذ»رŒذ؛ذذ¼ذ½ذ؛ذ¾ر€ذ¸BranWindMicrStarر€رƒذ؛ذ¾DremLighذگذ±ر‡رƒRoyaذœذرپرپذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*XVIIذ،ذ»رƒذ¶wargذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ،ذذ¼ذذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*رپذµذ¼ذ¸ذ¤ذ¸ذ½ذ؛ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذ*ذ¾ذ·ذ²ذœذذ¹ذ±ذ©ذµر‚ذ¸ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ•ذ؛رƒذ½Cathذ’ذذ¹ذ½StedIntrذœذ¸ر€ذ¾ذںذµر‚رƒرپر‹ذ³ر€رپر‚ذµر€(ذ²ذµذ´ Krafذ¾ذ±ذµرپذ؟ر€ذµذ¼ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ؟ذ¾ذ»رƒذ’ذ»ذرپذ›رژذ±ذ¸ذںذذ½ذ¾ذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ؟ر†ذ²ر‚ذ¾ر€ذ•ذ´رƒ-ذذ²ر‚ذ¾رƒر‡ذ¸ر‚ذ‍رپذµذµذگذ»ذµذ؛Ruthذœذر€ر‚ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ’ذذ»رڈ Domiذ›ذذ²ر€Marlذ”ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذگذ½ذ´ر€EpluEpluEpluرپذµر€ر‚ذ¼ذ½ذ¾ذ¶IncaFerrWillVendEnjoذ’رڈذ·ذµFionذ؟ذ¾ر‡ر‚ذ؛ذ¾ذ½ر‚Micr tuchkasذ‘ذر€ذ¾رˆذ»ذذ½


----------

